# Is this site a scam??



## hat (Sep 27, 2009)

I have a friend who wants to get him this hat for some reason:
http://www.soviet-power.com/detail.php?pid=456

I've never heard of this site before and $20 for shipping seems outlandish for a hat, so I question its legitimacy...

*For those of you who are wondering, my friend doen't have paypal, so the plan is for him to mail me the money, then I order it for him.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 27, 2009)

I cannot say if the site is legit or not.  I would check with BizRating, or some other site that reviews sites/businesses.

As for the shipping, it is high because the company seems to be outside the US and anything ordered is shipped via AirMail which is expensive.

I personally don't trust it because I can't find any information on the site about where they are physically located.  Also they have a @yahoo.com e-mail address.  I have never heard of a business supply more than one e-mail address for general support or an e-mail address they do not host.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 27, 2009)

Well the checkout is secure man. I just looked at the certificate. I thinks its a legit site. Also they accept PayPal. Thats how I would pay if I were you. Just to be safe.


----------



## El_Mayo (Sep 27, 2009)

hat said:


> I have a friend who wants to get him this hat for some reason:
> http://www.soviet-power.com/detail.php?pid=456



Who would wear such a hat!


----------



## MRCL (Sep 27, 2009)

Seems legit. They claim to be in business since 2005, and they say they ship everything via airmail. And since one of their email-adresses is a .ru, that leads to believe theyi're situated in russia or someplace around it. I believe this shop would be great for stage props and the like.

Seems much too big of a site to be scam, also its linked with various other military-shops.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 27, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> Who would wear such a hat!



Some people collect war paraphernalia or need it to complete a memorial for a deceased relative who's original hat may have been lost.

Hell, the post is for Hat...maybe he and his friend in are in some weird Hat Collection Cult bent on fashion domination. Mu hu hahahaha...*cough*...sorry my evil laugh is rusty.


----------



## DonInKansas (Sep 27, 2009)

In Soviet Russia, hat wear you!


----------



## d3fct (Sep 28, 2009)

lol, hat asking an hat question...


----------



## dna1x (Sep 28, 2009)

d3fct said:


> lol, hat asking an hat question...




Great find. I've always wanted a genuine commie hat.

http://whois.org/whois/soviet-power.com


----------



## El_Mayo (Sep 28, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> In Soviet Russia, hat wear you!



that reminds me of something i saw on TV... BUT WHAT? D:


----------

